# A bunch of rookie questions....



## Tinybaum (Aug 17, 2010)

So right now I have a 30G tank that is just home to a few tetras.

I have a 75G sitting in my garage that I need to do something with. I want to continue with a community tank that is planted.

The stand for this tank is pretty basic, with no side walls or enclosures. My wife wants me to do something about that, as we have a 14 month old little boy that will crawl under there and play with the wires. What is the best way to go about enclosing this stand? Adding doors? ect...

Next question is about gravel. Right now I have some basic white gravel in my 30G, but I am not all the fond with it. I like the darker reds, and black for substrate. Where is the cheapest place to get this? Also are the ones that say they are better for plants really worth it? Do they Actually help?

That is enough questions for now I guess lol. I am slowly purchasing the things needed for this tank, and hopefully in the next few months start setting it up. Thanks in advance!*c/p*


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh dear, toddlers and the fish tank. The age old problem. Well, you say the stand is pretty basic so I'm thinking it's either a basic wood or metal stand. And depending on how handy you are, (or your friends) either one can be skirted. Hang a set of doors, add a lock and instant child proofing. Of course, there's always the aesthetic qualities to consider. ie: can you stand looking at it. Ah, but then there's the other thing. Nice tank stands aren't cheap. Your decision there. 

Anyhoo, gravel. Yeah, I used to have white. It's really cool until it's not white anymore. A month maybe. Where to get cheap gravel. Hmmm, that's a tough one. Guess the only thing I can say is call around. As far as plants go, from my experience they don't really care. Average size gravel grows just about anything. I suppose you might have a problem with really big gravel in that the roots could be pulled up easily by the fish but that's all I can think of. For the most part, plants live off of the fish doo and so they don't really care what you put them in. (If you have a lot of plants, you'll need to fertilize and add Co2. Aquarium forum or LFS can help you with info on that.) Oh, guess I should mention sand. Sand may not be the best choice for plants. It doesn't allow for fish doo to circulate to the roots too well. 

note on gravel change: fill about 1/2 a ladies nylon with a bunch of your old gravel and hang it in with your new gravel/tank to transfer diatoms and help cycling. Good for the fish and good for the tank.

Well, that's about all I can say. I'm sure others will post different opinions to help. Have fun!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Heaters and lamps, and pumps with 12 V. It is not dangerous. Nevertheless, the system perform expertly with plugs and sockets from the auto- and caravan industry.
I make it that way. Not because small children, but it comes from a photovoltaic module.
The color of the gravel is Flavourw thing. I like to use black gravel (natural, basalt). Grain size about 2-3 mm. Advantage: The colors of fish and plants contrast better. I imagine that the fish like it too.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

for black gravel, Tractor Supply Store Course grit black diamond blasting sand, They also have several even more coarser gravels. The trick to blasting sand is rinsing the HELL out of it. When you think you've rinsed it enough. Do it twice more. Get some flourite as your very bottom most layer, and cap it with the blasting sand Your plants will sing your praises (I made this mistake in my 29 tall, NOT doing a florite base then a blasting sand cap my plants are kinda sad in spots) If you want to simulate naturalistic bottoms a mix of fine and Coarse and very coarse is your best bet (ideally you would use mud/muck of some kind but we dont normally do that because filters hate it) by mixing media size you can also get a nice texture to the bottom as well as color contrast.


----------



## Tinybaum (Aug 17, 2010)

Brads... .Its a wooden stand. I with i was better with wood working and id just make panels for it. But I am not LOL

Thanks for the tips on the substrate. I do like the black look, so I think I will give that a try. I know I dont like the white/green/barf look i have now.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Remember to take into account your FISH in selecting substrate, Any substrate which has rough/sharp edges is going to be detrimental to fish like catfish and loaches. especially burrowing loaches. So please take into consideration that when selecting substrate. Small grain sharp edge substrate is going to scratch/abrade the skin on "scaleless" fish, and erode or damage barbles on catfish.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Tinybaum said:


> Brads... .Its a wooden stand. I with i was better with wood working and id just make panels for it. But I am not LOL
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the substrate. I do like the black look, so I think I will give that a try. I know I dont like the white/green/barf look i have now.



Yeah, skirting some old stand isn't really all that it's cracked up to be anyway. 

Anyway, there are some other options. Buying a new/used stand or cabinet. But first, let's talk about the weight factor. A 75g tank with all the accessories is going to weigh around 650 lbs I'd say. So, you've got to keep that in mind if you're going to look for a cabinet or table. 

Wait... I used to have a 55g and I got a pretty decent fish tank cabinet/stand from Walmart I think. It was Cherry wood (particle board of course) with black doors. Looked pretty nice and wasn't too expensive either. You might check them out. 

Also, try your LFS, garage sales, craigslist, etc. for new/used stands. You could also look for a strong enough cabinet to put under it. (remember 650 lbs.) Maybe a heavy coffee table or cabinet someone getting rid of. A little shine or a coat of paint and hey, it won't look too bad. Just sayin. 

PS I've got black coarse gravel in my tank too. I'm sure you'd love it. Keep us posted. *banana dance


----------



## Tinybaum (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll have to keep a eye out for a stand. I got this tank and stand for free, so I guess putting some money into the stand won't kill me lol. The LFS near me isn't the best.. I'm sure I'll find something. Maybe I'll be able to see this stand to help offset the cost..


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

For the stand try Craig' List. Within a week you can pick one up for $100 or less.

As for substrate, depending on the filter type, you can put down a layer of semi-course black sand and normal black pea gravel. The plants and fish will love it. Add a few MTS and they will keep the substrate stirred up and cleaner than without them. 

You may want to may want to post up they types of plants and fish / inhabitants you desire as it is best to seek advise before it is swimming around in your tank.

Best of luck and update us.


----------



## Radar (Dec 13, 2013)

I bought a cabinet on sale that looked really nice only problem was top too weak to support weight of tank. Legs were okay 2"x2" sitting on solid level floor. So what I did was took 1x3" pine board glued them together into a frame matching true dimensions of the cabinet top, painted same color as cabinet and laid it on top of cabinet adds plenty of support and wouldn't know it's not part of original cabinet. Took all of about 20 minutes. Just an idea. Legs sitting level on good floor don't need to be that big if weight is evenly distributed. I will add this was for a 29g tank. Longer tanks probably need support in middle as well.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

I see this wire thing pop up over and over again. Are wires for the aquarium somehow different than wires for lamps, tvs, computers, etc? You can tape plugs that are attached to other cords, as well as buy extension cords/multi outlets that actually screw into the wall outlet. I would be more worried about things being pulled and rattling around inside the tank - like a heater. Or a canister hose being pulling loose.

I think parents do too much worrying and not enough watching these days.

As for gravel - I only keep 1/2" in my tanks that are not planted, so I never worry about costs. Lots of experts on here like play sound from home stores. Or rock/sand places (thats right, their only business is rocks!) have stuff very cheap too. And for rocks, they can't be beat - from pebbles to 10 ton boulders, they have it. Usually from different quarries or rivers, so different colors/markings. If you go play/generic colored sand, just flavor it with a bag of whatever color you like.

Sorry if I sound grouchy - no morning tea yet and I have to cover for three other departments due to "illness." People need to say "NO" more often...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Botiadancer said:


> Sorry if I sound grouchy - no morning tea yet and I have to cover for three other departments due to "illness." People need to say "NO" more often...


I believe it goes"I appreciate the opportunity but, NO, thank you!"
Saying no is rude!*r2


----------

